# Spain Primera Liga 12-14 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 10, 2011)

12 Mar 16:00 Almeria v Atletico Madrid  3.20 3.25 2.25 +66  
12 Mar 18:00 Real Madrid v Hercules  1.14 7.50 17.00 +66  
12 Mar 20:00 Real Zaragoza v Valencia  3.00 3.25 2.37 +66  
13 Mar 15:00 Espanyol v D Coruna  2.00 3.30 3.80 +66  
13 Mar 15:00 Levante v Mallorca  2.25 3.20 3.25 +66  
13 Mar 15:00 Osasuna v Racing Santander  2.00 3.30 3.80 +66  
13 Mar 15:00 Real Sociedad v Malaga  2.00 3.40 3.75 +66  
13 Mar 17:00 Villarreal v Sporting Gijon  1.60 3.80 5.75 +66  
13 Mar 19:00 Sevilla v Barcelona  7.50 4.50 1.40 +66  
14 Mar 19:00 Getafe v Athletic Bilbao  2.30 3.25 2.80


----------



## ahmed (May 19, 2011)

Barcelona showed everyone why they deserve to win the title beating Sevilla away.


----------

